# Michigan Legislators Hunt Doves in Ohio



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

As the battle to open mourning dove hunting in Michigan kicks off, several of the states legislators, outdoor writers and conservation leaders traveled across state lines for an opportunity to experience hunting the nations most popular gamebird.

The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance worked with Rep. Susan Tabor, R-Lansing, Chairman of the House Conservation and Outdoor Recreation Committee, and the Ohio Division of Wildlife to host a mourning dove hunt at Pickerel Creek Wildlife Area near Toledo. 
Nearly two dozen elected officials and media representatives attended.

The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance has been a key player in establishing and protecting dove hunting seasons across the country. In 1994, the Alliance worked with Ohio legislators to make it the 38th state to allow dove hunting. In 1998, the Alliance defended the season from a ballot issue advocated by animal rights groups to ban the hunt. The Alliance successfully coordinated sportsmens organizations in Wisconsin in their efforts to open dove hunting in 2000. The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance Foundations Sportsmens Legal Defense Fund is now defending the season before the Wisconsin Supreme Court. The Alliance has also successfully defeated repeated legislative attacks on dove hunting in Rhode Island.

It is now working with Rep. Tabor and other Michigan legislators to open a season in their state.

Legislators attending the hunt included Michigan Rep. Susan Tabor; Rep. Scott Hummel; Rep. Matt Milosch; Rep. Mickey Mortimer; Sen. Bruce Patterson and Rep. Randy Richardville. Outdoor Communicators included David Beukema, Oakland Press;
Tom Carney; David Graham, Flint Journal; Bob Gwizdz, Booth Newspapers; Bill Parker, Michigan Outdoor News and Gabe VanWormer, Michigan Out-of-Doors. Among the conservation leaders were Steve Haleen, former president of Michigan Bear Hunters Association; Chuck Riley, Vice President of Michigan Ruffed Grouse Society; Steve Sharp, National Wild Turkey Federation Regional Director and Bob Stevens, Commemorative Bucks of Michigan.

Ohio Sen. Lynn Wachtmann also attended and told Michigan legislators that voting for dove hunting will not hurt them politically.

Not one legislator has lost his or her seat for voting in favor of dove hunting  not in Indiana, Ohio, Iowa, Wisconsin, Michigan or Rhode Island, said Wachtmann.

To the contrary, former Wisconsin Senator Alice Clausing lost her seat after vigorously opposing dove hunting in that state. 

On August 13, Rep. Susan Tabor introduced HB 5029 to make Michigan the 40th state to allow dove hunting. 

According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, doves number nearly 450 million in the United States. Hunting has been proven to have no impact on dove populations. These facts have not deterred animal rights groups, which have vigorously opposed dove hunting in other states.

The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance is working with Michigan sportsmen to organize support for Tabors bill.

Michigan hunters should have the same opportunities as hunters in neighboring states, said Rob Sexton, U.S. Sportsmens Alliance vice president for government affairs. Our members in Michigan have wanted a season for years. Now is their chance.

Take Action! Michigan sportsmen and sportswomen should call their legislators today and tell them to vote yes on HB 5029. Let them know that Michigan citizens deserve the same opportunity to hunt doves as hunters in 39 other states. Tell them that state
wildlife biologists and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service support dove hunting. To find your representative and for contact information, use the Legislative Action Center at www.ussportsmen.org or go to www.michiganlegislature.org and go to the related sites section.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

One Eye

Sorry, I didn't see your post in "Outdoor News" and I posted the same in the "Sound Off" forum. I guess as long more people see it.......
By the way, I've been meaning to contact you about your user name. My boat is the "One-eyed Jack". I lost my right one in the Navy in 1963,

Bucktail Butch


----------

